# Sightseer lounge on some Auto trains



## MDRailfan (Dec 16, 2017)

I noticed that there are some sightseer lounge cars on the AT but not always. Anyone know why?


----------



## Ryan (Dec 16, 2017)

The AT has a captive equipment pool that includes non-sightseer lounge cars. When they can't run, sometimes a sightseer will swap in.


----------



## CCC1007 (Dec 16, 2017)

I thought one sightseer was always in the pool after the derailment of 2002, which damaged two of the AT captive lounges.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## norfolkwesternhenry (Dec 16, 2017)

CCC1007 said:


> I thought one sightseer was always in the pool after the derailment of 2002, which damaged two of the AT captive lounges.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


I thought only one of the lounges was damaged back in 2002
Sent from my SM-G930P using Amtrak Forum mobile app


----------



## CCC1007 (Dec 16, 2017)

norfolkwesternhenry said:


> CCC1007 said:
> 
> 
> > I thought one sightseer was always in the pool after the derailment of 2002, which damaged two of the AT captive lounges.
> ...


14 super liners were damaged, only a sleeper and the dorm made it over without derailing.


----------



## MDRailfan (Dec 17, 2017)

When the sightseer is running it looks like the sleeper's get it. With all the perks gone from the auto train, I guess that might be considered a perk at least for sleeping car passengers. I wonder what determines when it will run?


----------



## jis (Dec 17, 2017)

MDRailfan said:


> When the sightseer is running it looks like the sleeper's get it. With all the perks gone from the auto train, I guess that might be considered a perk at least for sleeping car passengers. I wonder what determines when it will run?


Mainly the non-availability of the standard Auto Train Lounge cars, which are rebuilt from Superliner I Diners.

BTW, all five Auto Train Lounges have been back in service for a long long time. The last of the two damaged Lounges (33100 and 33101) from the Crescent City derailment in 2002, was returned to service in 2004. Almost everything involved in the derailment (including Deluxe Sleepers W. Graham Claytor Jr., A. Philip Randolph and Palm Beach) have been back in service for quite a while now. Palm Beach came back last in 2011. AFAICT two Coaches (34125, 34126) , one Sleeper (New York 32100) and possibly a Diner(38052) are yet to return from the Crescent City derailment, though I do need to check on the Diner's disposition.


----------



## RichieRich (Dec 17, 2017)

That's a great car. Yes...I've seen it maybe one time a year at best. I remember many years ago it had swivel seats that looked out sideways. They were changed out to add more seating.


----------

